# Gym fails.



## BigBob (May 4, 2018)

Some of the people in this video have no business trying to use the weight they are. Maybe they should have used fake weights[emoji16] some of them are hard to watch. 

[ame]https://youtu.be/ghfGdEilxZg[/ame]

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBob (May 4, 2018)

Another one that's pretty good.

https://youtu.be/7C2-iOpLfHg

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## aon1 (May 4, 2018)

BigBob said:


> Some of the people in this video have no business trying to use the weight they are. Maybe they should have used fake weights[emoji16] some of them are hard to watch.
> 
> https://youtu.be/ghfGdEilxZg
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk




Some of those are pretty funny but other you just got to ask yourself what the fuck is going on in there head to start with...


----------



## BigBob (May 4, 2018)

aon1 said:


> Some of those are pretty funny but other you just got to ask yourself what the fuck is going on in there head to start with...


I know. I saw some smaller people trying to lift and squat some serious weight. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ketsugo (May 5, 2018)

Many times size can be misleading . Having also 40 years world training in many martial arts and military background understanding physiology and leverage and momentum guys with small stature with short limbs actually at structural advantages ie shorter distance to move weight thereby lifting more then talker longer bros . Bodybuilding and Olympic lifting while good to utilize both are very different as sure most realize technical aspects


----------



## ketsugo (May 13, 2018)

Holy shit !! That had to hurt ! Yeah you should one have some idea of limit 
Two : have couple spotters when attempting big weight like that . Hell if you are alone gyms have racks that catch the weight . Some are lucky to be alive


----------

